# Pre-order questions



## Oldbattleaxe (Jun 5, 2014)

Ok, GrayWolf sent me this slingshot and I LOVE IT! I think it's a Cubscout, but I'm not 100% sure since the Cubs have clips. It could be a Boyscout, but I don't see them offered in red. It wouldn't even matter, but love it so much, I want to order something similar in G10 with clips. I read that the Boyscout isn't compatable with the clips so I'm thinking about a Pocket Hathcock. I just need to know how it compares in size to the one I have now, and if I can order it with clips installed since I'm not equipped for drilling G-10. I realize I could PM Bill directly, but I understand he's busy and thought I might get a faster answer from some of you guys that own Pocket Preditor products. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

That is a BoyScout in red... the CubScout is a little smaller in the grip area...

I'll tell you what though, probably the best choice for you is either the Sideshooter standard or Advanced... depending on whether you want to tie on bands or prefer the titanium attachment method...

On either of the the latter, I do believe we have some in stock, on the others it may take a while... as I'm slowly but surely climbing out of the mountain of orders over the Holidays


----------



## Oldbattleaxe (Jun 5, 2014)

Bill! Thanks for the response, please understand I ment no offense, I know you're busy and I didn't want to go to you until I had my order ready. I do like the green side shooter advance, but I don't mind waiting a month or more for quality work. I waited nearly three months for my son's walnut swords, well worth the wait. 
Please let me know if the pocket Hathcock is available with the clips, or if you have a smallish custom with clips that I might be interested in. I have a hard time shooting fork support these days, and I can shoot OTT or TTF.
If you're swamped, I can put the order off, no problem. Like I said, I know your work is worth the wait.


----------



## Oldbattleaxe (Jun 5, 2014)

bump


----------



## tassie (Sep 16, 2014)

cub scout from Bill Hayes bough one but be prepared for a lengthy wait but worth it !


----------



## Oldbattleaxe (Jun 5, 2014)

I ended up ordering the side shooter advance. I'll compare it with my Boyscout and order a G-10 of whichever I'm most comfortable with.


----------

